# Dork disc? Yay or Nay?



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Does anyone still use their dork disc? I remove them from all of my bikes except my kid's bikes.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

*W*

In decades of bike buying, I never had a bike come with them. Unnecessary as long as you have a decent derailure that will take an adjustment and keep it. Limit screw work best here.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nope! All removed, not sure on the 92GT.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

My bikes didn't come with one.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good mtb bikes don’t come with them. If yours does get rid of it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good mtb bikes don't come with them. If yours does get rid of it.


Sure they do. At least a fair number do.

I've built my last few bikes from the frame up, and never installed one to begin with. It's not necessary so long as your bits can hold an adjustment. I don't buy the "splash protection" argument, either. If your **** is flinging lube, then you put too much lube on it. And dust protection doesn't even make sense. I won't say that I remove them for cosmetic reasons. More of an irritating-rattling-noise reason. When a cassette manufacturer can figure out how to integrate the main function of the dork disc (keeping your chain out of the spokes) into the cassette itself, we might be talking.


----------



## Humpy (Jun 7, 2015)

I run 'em on both wheels, both sides, plus one behind the chain rings.

Safety first!


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Why bother?


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good mtb bikes don't come with them. If yours does get rid of it.


I've seen numerous 8-10k rigs come out of the box with them attached...

It's an insurance/legal thing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good mtb bikes don't come with them. If yours does get rid of it.


Why?


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Mixed bag for me.
I leave them on some bikes and remove them/never install them on others.

When I am building for someone who knows how to ride/shift and I'll be touching every part of the drivetrain/wheels during assembly, I remove or never install the disc.

For new riders and for some partially assembled/direct to consumer bike builds I'll leave the disc on initially and tell the rider I will remove it after they are comfortable shifting/aware of what "bad" drivetrain noises are or at their request when it is time for the first tune up.

It's cheap insurance for new riders and people who are new to mtb.

They are not necessary though on a properly built/adjusted bike.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I reckon if you got the chain stuck good and really gummed up the works it'd still nick your spokes with the "dork disk".


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good mtb bikes don't come with them. If yours does get rid of it.





Harold said:


> Sure they do. At least a fair number do.
> 
> I've built my last few bikes from the frame up, and never installed one to begin with. It's not necessary so long as your bits can hold an adjustment. I don't buy the "splash protection" argument, either. If your **** is flinging lube, then you put too much lube on it. And dust protection doesn't even make sense. I won't say that I remove them for cosmetic reasons. More of an irritating-rattling-noise reason. When a cassette manufacturer can figure out how to integrate the main function of the dork disc (keeping your chain out of the spokes) into the cassette itself, we might be talking.





tuckerjt07 said:


> I've seen numerous 8-10k rigs come out of the box with them attached...
> 
> It's an insurance/legal thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Caught some **** there, didn't I boys?

Apparently I'm out of the loop. Back in the day only cheap bikes came with them. I guess in today's marketplace with build kit options from quality companies the manufacturers add them in to cover their ass in case of bad tuning on the far end. Covering them from chains going into the spokes and ruining a wheel. Can't argue that, great insurance.

*Which ponders the question: Does removing them from a build level option from a quality company void a warranty on a ruined wheel from chain suck?*

Let me guess: Depends on the company. Please refer to your warranty manual.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bottom line, stay in tune remove them by noon.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Caught some **** there, didn't I boys?
> 
> Apparently I'm out of the loop. Back in the day only cheap bikes came with them. I guess in today's marketplace with build kit options from quality companies the manufacturers add them in to cover their ass in case of bad tuning on the far end. Covering them from chains going into the spokes and ruining a wheel. Can't argue that, great insurance.
> 
> ...


I imagine it's more to do with preventing injuries. Ruining a wheel isn't a huge liability. Locking said wheel up and launching a rider down a ravine on the other hand. It's purely a CYA thing, "well, your client did remove the provided safety equipment".

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tuckerjt07 said:


> I imagine it's more to do with preventing injuries. Ruining a wheel isn't a huge liability. Locking said wheel up and launching a rider down a ravine on the other hand. It's purely a CYA thing, "well, your client did remove the provided safety equipment".
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Good point.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I also thought it was a requirement, just like reflectors.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

chazpat said:


> I also thought it was a requirement, just like reflectors.


I know my Rallon came with it attached but the reflectors were packaged separately and unattached.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

As big as the new cassettes are you could run a record for a dork disc. Oh, and
for the record, I don't use them.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

John Kuhl said:


> As big as the new cassettes are you could run a record for a dork disc. Oh, and
> for the record, I don't use them.


Dammit John! I just came in here to post something similar, lol!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> Dammit John! I just came in here to post something similar, lol!


We'll have to put that on record, lol!


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

Battery said:


> Does anyone still use their dork disc? I remove them from all of my bikes except my kid's bikes.


He upgraded everything on a Walmart Hyper CarbonX. All credibility immediately lost.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

John Kuhl said:


> As big as the new cassettes are you could run a record for a dork disc. Oh, and
> for the record, I don't use them.


I see a new trend beginning! I bet you could rig a needle on as well. Everyone will have their own entrance song to announce how rad they are when they ride up. Sram will develop a system to flip the record (that's going to be a tough one). Can we fit a whole album?


----------



## broncbuster (Jun 11, 2006)

Sucks when ur derailleur gets play as it wears out and the chain chews up several spokes. Dorks rule...


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

I like them as long as they are the correct size for the cassette. They annoy me when they are oversized.

My mountain bike doesn't have one as I don't have the correct size.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Why would you layer up your bike with frame saver decals but take off the spoke protector?


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Darth Lefty said:


> Why would you layer up your bike with frame saver decals but take off the spoke protector?


One can provide significant returns in resell value, the other I'm not sure what it serves on a properly adjusted bike. That's just one reason.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

My '16 Carbon FSR (I purchased used in 16) came with the dork disk that I removed. 

My new Santa Cruz came with a dork disc in the bag with the obligatory 101 bike manual. With that said, the disc is about 2 gears too small anyway.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I run one on my single speed just in case.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forest Rider said:


> My '16 Carbon FSR (I purchased used in 16) came with the dork disk that I removed.
> 
> My new Santa Cruz came with a dork disc in the bag with the obligatory 101 bike manual. With that said, the disc is about 2 gears too small anyway.


Not factory installed and too small because they know most people buying a quality ride won't install it anyway.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Last year I worked on a bike for a friends son.
It was a few year old but needed TLC. The typical problem of shifters having dried up grease.

It had a dork disc on it, and reflectors. Of course I left all that stuff in place for the kids safety (the reason they come that way anyway). But I gave it a good once over checking all the fasteners. Adjusted the brakes. You all know the drill.
But yeah, too bad I couln't make it look more like a mountain bike! haha


----------



## Kolchak (May 15, 2017)

i took mine off and during one ride hit my derailleur on a rock. I found out it was bent later when I pulled my chain into the spokes downshifting. I guess they do serve a purpose. I still don't use one though. That is the only time it was a problem. I could see it being bad if it happens on a hill while you are really pushing the pedals or if it happens going downhill(but how often do we shift into 1 going downhill)


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Kolchak said:


> i took mine off and during one ride hit my derailleur on a rock. I found out it was bent later when I pulled my chain into the spokes downshifting. I guess they do serve a purpose. I still don't use one though. That is the only time it was a problem. I could see it being bad if it happens on a hill while you are really pushing the pedals or if it happens going downhill(but how often do we shift into 1 going downhill)


It's not often, but I do shift to 1st on a downhill.

I'm on a 2x system so I usually just drop to the small ring in that situation since it is faster. 

When I know the trail has a steep up after the steep down.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Forest Rider said:


> It's not often, but I do shift to 1st on a downhill.
> 
> I'm on a 2x system so I usually just drop to the small ring in that situation since it is faster.
> 
> When I know the trail has a steep up after the steep down.


Shifting to a bigger cog for descending was kind of accepted practice to reduce chain slap/ dropped chains before the narrow-wide rings and clutch derailleurs were common.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

11053 said:


> Mixed bag for me.
> I leave them on some bikes and remove them/never install them on others.
> 
> When I am building for someone who knows how to ride/shift and I'll be touching every part of the drivetrain/wheels during assembly, I remove or never install the disc.
> ...


You could have cut right to the last sentence.

For a shop I can see them leaving them on their for liability reasons, but for my own bike, or bikes of friends, they get removed.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Darth Lefty said:


> frame saver decals


You mean Dork Tape?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I believe the proper term is "socially challenged disc".


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

MOJO K said:


> Shifting to a bigger cog for descending was kind of accepted practice to reduce chain slap/ dropped chains before the narrow-wide rings and clutch derailleurs were common.


Ahh sorry.
To clarify I mean I'm in a high gear descending and will shift through gears, then rotate pedals when I can so it's in the correct gear by time I get to the climb -so that I am not trying to mash gears/shifts up the hill.
A number of areas here are steep descents right into a point (stream crossing, etc) that you must then climb out of. Waiting to get to the bottom before shifting doesn't end well. haha
If I don't know the trail well enough, or if the climb out will get steep in a hurry I'll drop to the front ring.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I think there's room to reimagine the dork disk. Something that affixed to the largest cog and didn't allow the chain past would use much less plastic too. Even with a perfectly tuned setup something as innocuous as a small twig can throw the chain into the spokes. Bob's your uncle.


----------



## broncbuster (Jun 11, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> You mean Dork Tape?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^lol!

I am on the dork side for sure.


----------



## broncbuster (Jun 11, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> ^^lol!
> 
> I am on the dork side for sure.


Nah too cool to be a dork..


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

broncbuster said:


> Nah too cool to be a dork..


I don't believe you.


----------



## broncbuster (Jun 11, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> I don't believe you.


Ok top this...


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

WHALENARD said:


> I think there's room to reimagine the dork disk. Something that affixed to the largest cog and didn't allow the chain past would use much less plastic too. Even with a perfectly tuned setup something as innocuous as a small twig can throw the chain into the spokes. Bob's your uncle.


Especially with huge cassettes in mtbs now that makes a lot more sense. With a dork disc mounted the typical way there is a huge gap between the spokes and largest cog.

I wouldn't mind keeping dork discs if they were black and secured well without rattling. The clear discs get filthy on the first ride and look terrible. Way to inconvenient to clean all the time.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

broncbuster said:


> Ok top this...


Dang, you got me, lol!


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

I figure that I have ridden over 100,000 miles, mostly machines with some type of derailure. Never ever had the chain move past the last gear. Sure there are situations like a crash or bashing a rock against your derailure may cause a chain to override the cassette. However if that happens, you will be rebuilding your rear end anyway. I am mostly a minimalistic and like my bikes to be as clean as possible without any unnecessary bits anyway. To each their own ideas of cycling nervania..........Safe Travels!


----------



## unrealityshow (Oct 29, 2017)

Neither my wheel set nor my cassette came with one. That said, I wouldn’t have installed it anyway.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I installed them on my front wheel.


yes, I'm that radical and innovative !


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

WHALENARD said:


> I think there's room to reimagine the dork disk. Something that affixed to the largest cog and didn't allow the chain past would use much less plastic too. Even with a perfectly tuned setup something as innocuous as a small twig can throw the chain into the spokes. Bob's your uncle.


I agree. I think the dork disk is another thing were adding extra complexity makes the device simpler and function better. Much like disk brakes, or the front derailleur, or a high speed circuit in suspension. I don't run a dork disk, but if there was a really nicely designed one that didn't weigh much i sure would. Every 3000 miles or so i have a situation where a dork disk would have saved me some money or irritation.

That said, everything available now looks stupid and has dubious effectiveness.


----------



## broncbuster (Jun 11, 2006)

I get some people being too proud of their bike's looks to use one but not the one's worried about others thinking it's/they're uncool cuz they do... High School mentality?


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

scottzg said:


> I agree. I think the dork disk is another thing were adding extra complexity makes the device simpler and function better. Much like disk brakes, or the front derailleur, or a high speed circuit in suspension. I don't run a dork disk, but if there was a really nicely designed one that didn't weigh much i sure would. Every 3000 miles or so i have a situation where a dork disk would have saved me some money or irritation.
> 
> That said, everything available now looks stupid and has dubious effectiveness.


Have your bikes "dork disc" been made of metal? You mention one that didn't weigh much. The ones I've seen are plastic and seem to be pretty light.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forest Rider said:


> Have your bikes "dork disc" been made of metal? You mention one that didn't weigh much. The ones I've seen are plastic and seem to be pretty light.


And the clear ones are not even there if you use your imagination.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

My lbs gives me my bike with the dork disk and the reflectors in the bag with the user manual.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Forest Rider said:


> Have your bikes "dork disc" been made of metal? You mention one that didn't weigh much. The ones I've seen are plastic and seem to be pretty light.


You write better than you read.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Call me crazy, but I think it's still faster to just remove your wheel and cassette to yank one off. This dude is quite interesting in his removal approach:


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

I love the "properly adjusted" talking point. Are we not riding mountain bikes?

Also the people who make the dork disks just have no ambition any more. Have you seen a 1970s Schwinn? The spoke protector was large enough to keep the entire upper pulley away from the spokes and it was echoed by a bash guard that covered the front derailleur to keep your laces out of it. The system worked great.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Dork disc sounds like something you'd call a Weezer cd.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Battery said:


> Call me crazy, but I think it's still faster to just remove your wheel and cassette to yank one off. This dude is quite interesting in his removal approach:


You actually think removing the wheel and the cassette is faster than his technique? I like his technique so much that I'm going to go to the local college bike rack and get after it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Keep it on. When you pass people they will feel sad a dork just passed them.

I don't have one... and I have been passed by dorks


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

It is supposed to stop this...







...from happening.

Or, if you bend your hanger, it might keep the chain from shifting over the lowest gear.

I think the lowest cog should just have a little lip on it.

Obviously, I can do without them.

-F


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You actually think removing the wheel and the cassette is faster than his technique? I like his technique so much that I'm going to go to the local college bike rack and get after it.


Pics or it didn't happen! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

nothing wrong with them....not even an eye sore.....I have seen many well adjusted and high end parts on a bike work great but something can always happen in the trial....rocks, twigs....etc. I say use them. Why not guard your wheel? Is it a aesthetics complaint? If so, do you remove your chain stay guards as well?


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

After removing it many years ago in a fit of bicycle-aesthetic-rage, I've recently put the chain into the spokes twice in two months.

Apparently after 10 years and 20k miles, an X0 derailleur starts to get some play in it.

Pondering my next move.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

This thread should be in the "components" forum.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> This thread should be in the "components" forum.


What we really need is a Dork Disc sub forum.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Battery said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll wear a helmet cam on the adventure for ya.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

broncbuster said:


> Ok top this...


Limited Edition Star Wars Dork Discs! Collect them all! :winker:


----------



## broncbuster (Jun 11, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> Limited Edition Star Wars Dork Discs! Collect them all! :winker:
> 
> View attachment 1229458


lol...


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

ghettocruiser said:


> After removing it many years ago in a fit of bicycle-aesthetic-rage, I've recently put the chain into the spokes twice in two months.
> 
> Apparently after 10 years and 20k miles, an X0 derailleur starts to get some play in it.
> 
> Pondering my next move.


Switch to Shimano Di2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I think the plastic disc is taking offense to being called a dork.


Two years ago I didn't know how to remove a cassette. I spent minutes upon minutes trying to remove the one from my bike. It was painful. Apparently I don't know how to remove this protector either.

If I had to do it again I'd pull the cassette. It better be a fairly modern bike since my cassette tool is for a thru axle.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I think dork discs have their place. In fact, I'm going to my LBS to get new ones. I'm putting them on all my SSs. THAT's the look I'm after.


----------



## bman6074 (Aug 27, 2017)

Something interesting. My 2017 Scott spark 710 27.5 plus came with the disk. 3rd down from most expensive. 
I got a 2018 Scott genius tuned 27.5 plus did not come with disk. It's 2nd down from most expensive. 
I'm wondering if this is about high/low end level of bike, type (spark=long travel xc, genius=trail/Enduro), or cassette size (spark 11, genius 12)?
Or just completely random?


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You actually think removing the wheel and the cassette is faster than his technique? I like his technique so much that I'm going to go to the local college bike rack and get after it.


I waited until UV took enough of a toll on the dork disc on my '88 Stumpjumper, then just broke it off in chunks. That was about 2008.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This thread is the Official Dork Disc Roast.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> This thread is the Official Dork Disc Roast.


I had a feeling it was going to happen. Gotta do something during the off season


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

There's nothing quite like the sound of a Dork Disc rattling against your spokes.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

from mytenspeeds.com (randyjawa on Bike Forums)


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

from bikeville.blogspot.com. These were for Schwinn dealerships to educate customers about shifting. Note the bash guard covers the derailleur. The big ring is a 52 so the bash guard is 60-something sized. I briefly owned a Super Sport and all this stuff worked just great considering the vintage. Really much better than the much lighter Campagnolo stuff on my Dad's Paramount. The 52 ring has a ramp embossed into it that helps the front shifting, the Twin Stik stem shifters are half again longer than downtube shifters usually are and have small spools giving them a lot of leverage and travel.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Fajita Dave said:


> Switch to Shimano Di2 :thumbsup:


I have Di2 on my road bike. I'm the only guy I know who isn't thrilled with it. But admittedly there is no dork disk on my road bike, and no chains into spokes yet.

Technically, if you had huge spoke protectors on both sides, couldn't you just say it was a disk wheel?


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

'17 My Enduro came with one, I removed it (probably should have left it).
'18 My Diverge came with one, I left it on with the reflectors.

I haven't seen one on an Eagle setup yet...


----------



## Skyking1231 (May 1, 2018)

tuckerjt07 said:


> I've seen numerous 8-10k rigs come out of the box with them attached...
> 
> It's an insurance/legal thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


i remember when bikes were sold with reflectors on the wheels...red flector on seatpost and the white one clamped to the handlebars. I remember hearing that it was a legal thing. Now they are all gone. I guess because they are supposed to be used "offroad" ?

or do they get around that by not selling a complete bike (no pedals).


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Skyking1231 said:


> i remember when bikes were sold with reflectors on the wheels...red flector on seatpost and the white one clamped to the handlebars. I remember hearing that it was a legal thing. Now they are all gone. I guess because they are supposed to be used "offroad" ?
> 
> or do they get around that by not selling a complete bike (no pedals).


Every bike I've purchased has come with them. They usually come in a box inside the bike box but not attached.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I've worked in shops for almost 10 years. All the bikes that come out of a box have a dork disk and reflectors. Only bikes that didn't have dork discs or reflectors were custom builds. Dork discs and reflectors are required by law. Just ask Cannondale.

Cannondale recalling bicycles without plastic discs - Biking Bis


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

frdfandc said:


> I've worked in shops for almost 10 years. All the bikes that come out of a box have a dork disk and reflectors. Only bikes that didn't have dork discs or reflectors were custom builds. Dork discs and reflectors are required by law. Just ask Cannondale.
> 
> Cannondale recalling bicycles without plastic discs - Biking Bis


I wonder how many people actually brought their bike to the shop for that.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Fajita Dave said:


> I wonder how many people actually brought their bike to the shop for that.


One of the shops I worked at was a C-dale dealer. We had quite a few people come in.


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm not a dork so I take it off.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Darth Lefty said:


> from bikeville.blogspot.com. These were for Schwinn dealerships to educate customers about shifting. Note the bash guard covers the derailleur. The big ring is a 52 so the bash guard is 60-something sized. I briefly owned a Super Sport and all this stuff worked just great considering the vintage. Really much better than the much lighter Campagnolo stuff on my Dad's Paramount. The 52 ring has a ramp embossed into it that helps the front shifting, the Twin Stik stem shifters are half again longer than downtube shifters usually are and have small spools giving them a lot of leverage and travel.
> 
> View attachment 1229566


I had a couple of the old Schwinns and yes the bash guard was great although not needed for a road bike. Although it did help in the 70's when we wore jeans. Keeping the jeans from getting caught up in the front rings. The dork disk, meh. However the twin stick stem shifter I thought were so much better than all other road bikes that had them on the down tube. But that was because I was mainly in the cruiser position sitting upright with bands on top of the bars. In the tucked position the downtube design made more sense. I liked the cruiser position brake exstenstiin levers. Great idea with a better grip on the bars and quick access to braking.

Some photos off the net of the stem shifters and the brake exstention levers. Both perfect for the upright cruising position.

You can get back to your dork disc discussion after this [brake] break.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

This morning, Seth introduced the idea of a "dude disc".


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Lost my tools in a bad breakup with an X so mine stays on until I can get a new chain whip and cassette removal tool...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Kona0197 said:


> Lost my tools in a bad breakup with an X so mine stays on until I can get a new chain whip and cassette removal tool...


He or she took your tools. The horror! What's this world coming to?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I had to leave everything behind. Explosive situation. I was lucky enough to stash my bike at the time at a friend's house.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Now I'm inspired to put a dork disc on my bike.

I'm also going to festoon it with reflectors.

Because, safety.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

My Iron Horse SGS ('03) had an aluminum disc that was made for this purpose. I think it was a 9spd cassette with a cog removed and this in its place. Otherwise I get tired of trying to cut them off behind the spokes and rip them off for customers.

Edit: Found it!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forest Rider said:


> This morning, Seth introduced the idea of a "dude disc".


Hmmm. . . I wonder what site he frequents to come up with such a thing so coincidentally.


----------



## og-mtb (Sep 23, 2018)

This guy has it figured out.


----------



## bholio2 (Oct 21, 2013)

I leave them on until they break. It helped me out a few days ago during a very muddly ride.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I was at my sis in law's house yesterday. Her husband rides a Specialized Enduro while she rides the Stumpjumper. She still rocks her dork disc while he had the shop rip his off upon delivery. I was rather surprised and figured he would have done the same for her too!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I wonder why anyone would want something on their bike with the name dork in it?


----------

